
Second sound in graphite above 100 K - freethemullet
http://news.mit.edu/2019/second-sound-observed-graphite-0314
======
freethemullet
The arxiv version:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1901.09160](https://arxiv.org/abs/1901.09160)

